# What would you do for lighting if you only had 5 inches of clearance to work with?



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

This is my conundrum: http://31.media.tumblr.com/2e1a73008e6e82e60404071cabe6b8d5/tumblr_mubx2umCnA1rsnyq9o1_1280.jpg

This counter is currently the best place to put this gorgeous tank. As you can see, that poses a lighting problem. There is no room for the lamp that I have to go above the tank. If it stays as is, I'm thinking about planting something tall and thin on the side of the tank next to the light, to shield future livestock from the direct light.

Chances are good that I'll buy a stand and move the tank somewhere else.

For the sake of argument, are there any viable lighting solutions for that spot? Are there skinny lights I could suspend over top? What would you do?

EDIT: I just heard back from the supplier who makes the lighting for this tank, and the lights made for it are a little under four inches. The one I have did not fit when I tried it, and he suggested I try it without tightening the screws so that it has a bit of give.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

LED by Beamswork - Very Low Profile.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

RevoBuda said:


> LED by Beamswork - Very Low Profile.


Something like this?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

For that tank, I'd be looking for a LED fixture on Ebay.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Car2n said:


> For that tank, I'd be looking for a LED fixture on Ebay.


Something like this might bend low enough to fit, but it looks like 12" Freshwater Bright LED by Beamworks might be the safest bet, if that's a trusted brand. (Plus it has those little ledge feet, which seems safer to me.)


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

housebatbetta said:


> Something like this might bend low enough to fit, but it looks like 12" Freshwater Bright LED by Beamworks might be the safest bet, if that's a trusted brand. (Plus it has those little ledge feet, which seems safer to me.)


Out of those two, the Beamworks one definitely.
Now find something similar from China at half that price and free shipping.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Http://Www.finnex.ca

10 or 12" fugeray


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If you're interested I have one of these LED fixtures laying around. Would sell for very cheap since I'm not using it. It's around 10-12 inches long, I cannot remember it's exact length and width at the moment. But definitely will fit across your tank and provide enough light.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/led-aquarium-light.html

PM me if you're interested. I can meet downtown Toronto or in Brampton. Can probably ship if you want as well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

These really look nice:

http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/pico-led-lights/led-arm-light.html

There's a variety of SW Pico kit makers - aesthetically, they make they nicest "fixtures" to put over a pico/nano tank.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

@CanadaPleco: 

I really like those! Decent price, too. Thank you for the suggestion.

@TorontoPlantMan:

Theoretically if I had a glass lid over part of the tank, that could work - I'll send you a PM to talk possibilities.

@ameekplec:

Those do look nice! They're about the same specs as CADlights, which is the company the tank is from. I do have a reef light fixture like this, which won't fit, which is one reason I'm looking into alternatives. (Plus, y'know, freshwater plants.)


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I was going to suggest a Finnex Fugeray as well. I just bought one of those from CanadaPleco...nice light and fast shipping too.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Finnex all the way


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

That's quite a few votes of confidence in Finnex!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have two finnex fixtures and am going to grab a bunch more, I live them!! 

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got a BuildMyLED unit...only about 2" high, or 3-4" with the tank stands.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

crazymittens said:


> I just got a BuildMyLED unit...only about 2" high, or 3-4" with the tank stands.


Ooh that site sells splitters. Something to keep in mind if I end up getting a second light.

For the first light, an update: I did buy a Finnex Fugeray! The plants are doing much better, though I'm tentative until I've gotten the hang of the other elements (timing, co2, etc.)


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

what about this or this? you will need this with the second one


----------

